
Exclusive Interview with the Amazon Founder on What He Plans to Conquer Next - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/randalllane/2018/08/30/bezos-unbound-exclusive-interview-with-the-amazon-founder-on-what-he-plans-to-conquer-next/
======
LinuxBender
Before they conquer anything next, I would ask that Amazon reflect internally
on improving seller fraud detection. Some devious sellers are quite tricky.

Most recently I was defrauded twice by the same seller that swapped out a
video card with a slower one. Most people would not even notice unless they
looked at the video control panel and system settings for the clock speed.
Rather than playing the return and refund game, I would rather Amazon utilize
their government relationships and track down the dodgy sellers.

If you try to provide feedback, it will be censored or blocked. Reaching their
customer support is nearly impossible. Jeff, please conquer that problem
first.

Queue the PR team! :-)

